# Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps



## heldenburg (7. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

da mir meine jetzige Feederrute (Browning Black Magic Feeder) zu weich ist bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz.
Ich wollte die Rute hauptsächliche zum Feedern mit Körben bis 80 Gramm in der Leine benutzen und für Ausflüge an andere Gewässer wie z. B. die Weser wo sie auch noch etwas schwerere Körbe werfen sollte ohne in die Knie zu gehen.​ 
Ich suche daher eine Feederrute mit einem Wurfgewicht zwischen 100 und 200 Gramm wobei hier ein gewisser Wert nicht ausschlaggebend ist, vielmehr sollte sie ein für meine Angelei angepasstes Rückrat sowie Aktion besitzen.
Vom Preis her würde ich so sagen zwischen 100 und 150 Euro gerne auch weniger, mehr möglichst nicht. (armer Schüler#t)​ 
Wichtig wäre mir auch die Möglichkeit weitere Spitzen für die Rute nachbestellen zu können (wie es bei der King Feeder Serie von Browning möglich ist)​ 
Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir viele Tipps geben ​


----------



## Dunraven (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Ich vermute mal die neue King Feeder ist Dir zu weich wenn Du die schon nennst und weil die ja auch genau in dein Preisschema fällt?

Die alte King Feeder wäre da dann eine Idee. Straffer und passt vom Wurfgewicht auch sehr gut.


----------



## heldenburg (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Ja ich bin mir noch ein bisschen unsicher bei der King Feeder passt wirklich alles drumm herum, nur weiß ich nicht ob sie mir zu wabbelig ist. 
Klar hat das weiche Rückrat Vorteile nur such ich ja eine etwas straffere Rute. 
Wie ist den die King Feeder Long Range, die hat ja 200gr wfg ist die merklich härter?


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

mein tip wäre sänger master edition feeder / speed feeder. die gehen angeblich bis 180g. ich hab meine aber noch nie so hoch belastet, ich brauche max. 60er oder 80er körbe, dafür sind die echt gut geeignet. nach oben ist aber noch gut luft ;-)


----------



## heldenburg (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Ja mit der Speedfeeder hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt und hätte sie mir fast bei 1,2,3 geschossen.
Wie würdest du sie denn beschreiben ist sie eher nen harter Stock oder weich?
Und andere Frage hat jemand Ehrfahrung mit Ersatzfeederspitze für die Sänger Ruten passen da vielleicht sogar die 3,5mm Spitzen von Browning?


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

die ruten sind recht straff und haben ordentlich rückgrat. 

hab die speed feeder für 119 bekommen, aber es gäbe auch noch die high end feeder. die ruten sind aber etwas schwerer ... aber das sollte nicht soviel ausmachen. ist ja keine spinnrute ;-)


----------



## heldenburg (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Hmm das hört sich recht gut an also die Speed Feeder ist zusammen mit der Browning schonmal in der engeren Auswahl. Sagtmal kennt einer von euch die Sportex Medium Feeder und weiß wie die so ist.
Rein optisch würde die mich ja echt reizen und liegt volll im Preis


----------



## Brassenwilli (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Moin moin,
leider hast Du nicht geschrieben welche Rute der  "Black Magic Feeder Serie" Du fischt daher ist es recht schwierig einen Vergleich mit den Ruten der King-Feeder-Serie zu machen.
So wie Du geschrieben hast bist Du hauptsächlich an der Leine unterwegs wo im Normalfall die King Feeder, Länge 4,20 m WG - 150 g ausreichen würde, solltest Du aber mehr an der Weser unterwegs sein würde ich eher auf die King Feeder Long Range, Länge 4,50 m, WG - 200 g zurückgreifen, da beide Ruten unter normalen Bedingungen preislich nicht ganz in Dein Budget passen würden, hier noch 2 Alternativen

BROWNING Thallium Feeder, Länge 4,20 m, 3+3 Teile, WG - 180g

oder das Nachfolgemodell

BROWNING Syntec ZX Feeder XH, Länge 4,20 m, 3+3 Teile, WG - 180g

beide Ruten liegen im Preisbereich von ca. € 95,-- bis € 115,--

Ein Mannschaftskollege von mir ist regelmäßig mit der Feederrute an der Leine unterwegs, er benutzt dort hauptsächlich die Thallium oder King Feeder und ist auch bei den dort vorkommenden Barben mit den Ruten bisher nicht an deren Grenzen gekommen.


----------



## heldenburg (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Oh mist ^^ hab ich vergessen.
Also ich hab die Version in 390 mit 100gr.WfG
Aber eigentlich wäre ich bei beiden King Feeder mit 130 Euro genau im Budget. 
Die Thallium hat ich auch schon in der Hand und man bekommt das 180ger Modell ja auch für ca 80 Euro. Ich würde sie von der Aktion her aber fast genauso wie die King 150 sehen, nur ein wenig steifer.
Ist die Syntec ZX Feeder XH genauso von der Action oder erinnert sie mehr an die Syntec XL die ja deutlich steifer ist als die genannten Ruten.


----------



## LahnHunter (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Also ich bin erst seit kurzem am  Rhein am und hab mir zum Anfang eine Sänger 4,20 M mit 180 gr ... und die ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann,  ok. Hat auch nur 60,- € gekostet.

Bin jetzt gerade dran, mir eine 2te Feederrute auf den RODPOD zu genehmigen und werde mir aufgrund der starken Strömung  voraussichtlich in den nächsten Wochen diese hier holen:

*Berkley Cherrywood PRO - Heavy Feeder - 4,20 M  bis 250 gr. WG*
Kostet noch ca. 150,- €, ist aber ein Hammerbrett für starke Strömung.
Habe die Rute mehrfach in Aktion gesehen, beeindruckend.

Ist aber vielleicht ein bisschen zu hart für Deinen Einsatzbereich.
http://www.berkley-fishing.de/catalogue/ruten,778/feederruten,979/cherrywood-pro-heavy,7043.html


----------



## Brassenwilli (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*



heldenburg schrieb:


> Oh mist ^^ hab ich vergessen.
> Also ich hab die Version in 390 mit 100gr.WfG
> Aber eigentlich wäre ich bei beiden King Feeder mit 130 Euro genau im Budget.
> Die Thallium hat ich auch schon in der Hand und man bekommt das 180ger Modell ja auch für ca 80 Euro. Ich würde sie von der Aktion her aber fast genauso wie die King 150 sehen, nur ein wenig steifer.
> Ist die Syntec ZX Feeder XH genauso von der Action oder erinnert sie mehr an die Syntec XL die ja deutlich steifer ist als die genannten Ruten.



Die Syntec ZX Feeder ist nicht mit den alten Serien der Syntec-Ruten vergleichbar, die ZX kommt von der Aktion her da schon mehr an die Thallium-Serie heran.


----------



## paule79 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Feederrute brauche Tipps*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich mal anschließen.

Ich suche auch nach 2 Feederruten.

Meistens angele ich an einem Baggerloch recht weit draußen.
die Rute sollte 3,90m sein und da das Baggerloch recht tief ist sollten sich auch Körbe von 80-100g noch werfen lassen. 

Wer die Wahl hat hat eben die Qual.

Was ich noch sinnvoll finden würde wäre,das die Rute nicht zu schwer ist und die Ringe nicht zu klein sind.

Ich liebaügle mit 
Daiwa Aqualite Feeder
Mosella Omega 7
oder Browning Syntec Feeder

Die Preise spielen natürlich auch eine Rolle.
150€ für 2 Ruten sollten allerdings schon drin sein.

Zudem bräuchte ich noch 2 Rollen.
Kennt jemand die 
Carboxy Super Match von Browning?

Oder einen anderen Tipp?

Ci@o
Carsten


----------

